# problems after using "startup disk creator" in ubuntu



## gonzominium (Nov 19, 2010)

using ubuntu 10.10 and i tried creating a startup disk with the utility... it failed but i don't care about that.  what i do care about is the fact that i can not use a single external usb hard drive or flash drive. DVD's give me a "cannot read from source error" and usb storage devices tell me permission denied when i try to copy to them.  I tried using sudo chown to override this, and it fails epicly, anyone who experienced something like this i would appreciate any help.


----------



## gonzominium (Nov 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 1, 2010)

How were the rights of those files you tried to copy being set up? Especially, who was the owner? I.e. yourself, root, ...

Also, post your /etc/fstab and mtab (the latter probably being in /etc too) files here, as maybe they will be helpful (not sure, but never shot is always missed).


----------

